
Amazon's Silk Browser To Be A Data Mining Jackpot - there
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110929/23172216142/amazons-silk-browser-to-be-data-mining-jackpot.shtml
======
mitultiwari
With Silk, Amazon will be able to see what webpages Kindle Fire readers are
reading, and they can mine that data to figure out which web pages are read
together. Based on the pages that are read together, Amazon can build
interesting web page recommendation system using collaborative filtering
techniques.

------
dascripter
Why would you use Silk over other browsers? It seems like the real benefit of
precaching content does not really apply in the desktop case. You don't have
near the restrictions on bandwidth, or computing power that you have on a
tablet.

Also wasn't there some speculation that there might be serious issues with
performance of Javascript throught the Silk system. While agree that it is a
large amount of data being aggregated I would be suprised to see this anywhere
other than the mobile space.

------
clistctrl
I pre-ordered a fire. Honestly if i'm reading about some random topic (i was
just reading a page about econometrics) if Amazon all of the sudden started
recommending me books about econometrics, i'd be okay with it. As long as the
recommendations are good.

------
barista
The "split browser" is not something new though. Microsoft had deepfish, Opera
does that for its mobile browser I think. How do they address these concerns?

